# What Portuguese accent is most intelligible to Castellano Speakers



## JGreco

I have wondered this because it was so easy for my mom to learn Castellano when she was a teacher in Panama (where she met and married my father). But I do not know if the intelligence is the same way around from Castellano to Portuguese more so in specific accents (Sotaques). Can anybody post any audio sample examples so native castellano speakers can hear them to see if they understand? Let the debate begin.


----------



## Paraguayan

I Think The Portuguese From Parana Brasil Is Quite Understandable.....


----------



## Makumbera

Center-South Brasil = most understanble 
NORTHEAST BRASIL = low understanble


----------



## Vanda

JGreco

As we are speaking about Spanish in English  I've moved the thread. 
About Braz/ Pt sounds take a look at our resources under letter *d.*
You'll find some chloices.


----------



## ronanpoirier

It depends on the Spanish accent too. For example: Uruguay accent understands Rio Grande do Sul (Brazil) accent quite well. And they can speak Portuguese almost without accent.One funny thing is that when there was the Portugal vs. Spain issue here in south Brazil, people from Uruguay were used to talk to the Portuguese because the absence of accent, so they could be spy and stuff. But there was a trick! They used to ask them to say "caí no poço e não posso sair". If the person was from Uruguay (or any other Spanish speaker country) the "posso" would sound just like "poço"...  They were so mean


----------



## Marcio Afonso

ronanpoirier said:


> It depends on the Spanish accent too. For example: Uruguay accent understands Rio Grande do Sul (Brazil) accent quite well. And they can speak Portuguese almost without accent.One funny thing is that when there was the Portugal vs. Spain issue here in south Brazil, people from Uruguay were used to talk to the Portuguese because the absence of accent, so they could be spy and stuff. But there was a trick! They used to ask them to say "caí no poço e não posso sair". If the person was from Uruguay (or any other Spanish speaker country) the "posso" would sound just like "poço"...  They were so mean


 
Interesting!

EDIT: (Desculpe por estar falando Português, mas meu Inglês é um pouquinho insuficiente...) Engraçado isso sobre os uruguaios falarem Português sem sotaque. Tenho um tio, brasileiro, que mora na Argentina e se casou com uma uruguaia e, de vez em quando, ele, a esposa e meus primos vêm ao Brasil. Meu tio, que está morando em Buenos Aires há mais de 10 anos, já incorporou o sotaque porteño, meus primos só falam Espanhol, e essa tia uruguaia possui muito menos sotaque do que meu tio! Eu não digo que é totalmente sem sotaque, mas não é algo tão próximo do sotaque costumeiro dos falantes de Espanhol.


----------



## Outsider

Ronan, por acaso é para as suas bandas que se fala o portunhol riveirense?


----------



## ronanpoirier

É pelas minhas bandas sim! Mas não aqui em Porto Alegre. É mais na faixa da fronteira mesmo. E na faixa com a Argentina também. Muito comum pessoas vindas de lá pronunciarem as vogais "corretamente", ou seja, sem as transformações que nós que falamos português fazemos. 
Lembro de ter assistido a uma palestra de uma uruguaia. Ela estava tentando falar português hehehe e começou a irritar o fato dela não pronunciar o som de J, era sempre som de CH hehehehehe. ´que fica tão estranho  Sem preconceitos, óbvio.


----------



## MarcB

Here you can listen to Portuguese from many countries around the world and you can tell us which is easiest for you.


----------



## JGreco

I've seen the Camoes Institutes voice recordings but they have done very little with the Brasilian variations. Anybody know any websites that deals with voice recordings of the various brasilian accents?


----------



## bolboreta

Hola,

puedes escuchar grabaciones en este sitio

Un saludo.


----------



## MarcB

Try this then click radios Brasil. You can hear radios from each state.


----------



## Ayazid

I think that Sulista sotaques from Southern Brazil (Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Paraná) + Paulista from São Paulo must be the most intelligible for Spanish speaker. Then maybe Mineiro and Carioca and the least intelligible are certainly Nordestino ones. I guess that European Portuguese spoken by Africans like por exemplo Angolans or people from Cabo Verde could be relativelly understandable too, since their pronunciation is generally clearer than that of Portuguese people.


----------



## Cosmic

Escutando pela radio , tudos os sotaques sao perfeitamente intelegivles pra nos os argentinos mas acho que as radios de Rio Grande quase nao tem diferenças com o espanhol. Acho que nao deve ser muito facil pra uma pessoa que fale inglês , por exemplo, distinguir o espanhol do portugues de RS.


----------



## Macunaíma

Nunca, em toda a minha vida, nem pessoalmente nem pela TV, eu conheci algum falante nativo de espanhol que fale português sem sotaque. Eu já conheci franceses sem sotaque, alemães sem sotaque, americanos e ingleses sem sotaque, mas italianos e falantes de espanhol, nunca.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Nunca, em toda a minha vida, nem pessoalmente nem pela TV, eu conheci algum falante nativo de espanhol que fale português sem sotaque. Eu já conheci franceses sem sotaque, alemães sem sotaque, americanos e ingleses sem sotaque, mas italianos e falantes de espanhol, nunca.



Eu tampouco....


----------



## olivinha

Nem eu...
Aliás a não ser gente bilingüe desde criança, nunca encontrei ninguém que não tenha sotaque ao falar uma segunda língua.
O


----------



## Makumbera

Mas brasileiros falando espanhol sem sotaque eu já ouvi e muito. Acho que nosso ensino de Espanhol trata muito perfeitamente de assimilar a fonética deles. Já que temos MUITOS sons a mais que eles.

Agora, a Shakira e o Rick Martín quase não têm sotaque. ^^


----------



## rtrsalinas

Bom eu posso falar da minha experiência já que sou falante de espanhol.
Primeiro entre a variante européia e a brasileira acho que a variante brasileira é mais fácil de se entender. Alguém me disse que por causa do regime de Salazar as pessoas em portugal aprenderam a falar praticamente sem abrir a boca!!! Tal vez isso tenha a ver com o fato de se entender melhor a varainate brasileira.
Depois, dentre as variedades de português no Brasil, para mim a mais fácil de entender é a do eixo Rio de Janeiro - São Paulo. A mais difícil para mim é a do nordeste, porque além de falarem muito rápido tem léxico único dessa região fato que faz com que seja mais complicado de entender:


----------



## Odinh

rtrsalinas said:


> Bom eu posso falar da minha experiência já que sou falante de espanhol.
> Primeiro entre a variante européia e a brasileira acho que a variante brasileira é mais fácil de se entender. Alguém me disse que por causa do regime de Salazar as pessoas em portugal aprenderam a falar praticamente sem abrir a boca!!!


 
 É uma explicação bastante romântica, mas segundo a teoria mais aceita os portugueses teriam passado a pronunciar as vogais de forma fechada (e a não pronunciar em alguns casos) por influência do francês. Por vezes também julgo entender melhor o espanhol do que o sotaque lisboeta.


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> É uma explicação bastante romântica [...]


Se bem que nos deixe a pensar porque foi que não aconteceu o mesmo aos brasileiros, quando estiveram sob a ditadura militar. Ou aos espanhóis sob o Franco.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Odinh said:


> É uma explicação bastante romântica, mas segundo a teoria mais aceita os portugueses teriam passado a pronunciar as vogais de forma fechada (e a não pronunciar em alguns casos) por influência do francês. Por vezes também julgo entender melhor o espanhol do que o sotaque lisboeta.



Como é que o francês chegou até aí?


----------



## Odinh

^ Pela via da influência cultural.


----------

